# 69 judge diff. Code help



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I need some help decoding my judges diff. The casting number on the center carrier is, 9795084, on the left axle tube is xk, which is a 390 gear and 4 pinion carrier. But left of that is the number 801, but the 1 is stamped upside down. Is that a date code? Is it 108 upside down??? Above the 9795084 is the number 57. Any help appreciated. Still has the original 390 gears in it which look good. Thank you


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

9795084 is the center housing casting number for a '69 nodular iron 8.2 A-body center housing. This particular center housing was used with following '69 Pontiac 8.2 A-body rears:
-3.55 Safe-T-Track, 
-3.90 HD Safe-T-Track, 
-4.33 HD Safe-T-Track 

The small 57 cast above the 9795084 casting number is the Julian date (day of the year) the center housing was cast. 57th day is Feb 26th. XK denotes 3.90 HD STT. The 0118 1 stamping I'd love to see a picture of, need to look at '69 housings I have & see if any date stampings are upside down. On this particular rear, the date assembled, the 118th day would be in late April. 1 is shift 1. Your Judge was built in late May, in Arlington, that is good, fairly tight dated original rear... many original HD STT application rears were dated further out, ESP the 4.33's


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you, here are some photos.


----------

